# Vacuum hose help [PICS]



## RabidRaccoon (Apr 4, 2005)

I am so close to finishing this rebuild I can taste it - i just need some help figuring out where these vacuum hoses go. Please note that this is on the driver's side of a HIGHPORT SR20DE (before 91/92/93) Here are the hoses I can't find homes for:

There are 3 in total; two of them are pictured here









As well as here:









Same 2 hoses, zoomed out a little:









Here is the third one:









Also, I can't figure out where this connector goes:









Zoomed out a little:











Can someone take pictures of their highport or at least try to describe to me where the other ends of those hoses should be? All the pictures I have found thus far have been for low port SR20's

Thank you all,
Rick


----------



## k2000 (Sep 1, 2005)

Ok I check on my diagram but I am not sure. As far as I can see you remove all your EGR components. There was at least 2 hoses that connect to that. If not, Check for your evap canister. Also if you do not put the plastic neck there is another hose down. maybe the remaining plug is for the ERG and canister control valve. Check it out and hope it help you !


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

that is most likely the egr solenoid, it also has the vacuums connecting to it.


----------

